# HP LaserJet P1005 under 8.0-RC2



## Oxyd (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello,

I had my HP P1005 printer working just fine under 7.2-RELEASE, but I just updated to 8.0-RC2 and the driver doesn't seem to like the new USB stack.

I was using the foo2xqx driver -- with this driver, the firmware needs to be sent to the printer each time it is turned on, like this: `% cat sihpP1005.dl > /dev/ugen0.0`.

Now, according to dmesg, the printer is now known as device /dev/ugen2.2, but I can't send the firmware to it (and I can't send the firmware to any other ugen* device either):
	
	



```
cat sihpP1005.dl > /dev/ugen2.2 
cat: stdout: Input/output error
```

(Trying the same as root or with sudo doesn't make any difference.)

My /etc/devfs.rules:
	
	



```
add path 'da*' mode 0660 group operator
add path 'usb' mode 0777
add path 'usb/*' mode 0666
add path 'usbctl' mode 0666
add path 'ugen*' mode 0777
```

`% ls -lh /dev/ugen*` with the printer connected and turned on:
	
	



```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel     9B Oct 31 17:18 /dev/ugen0.1 -> usb/0.1.0
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel     9B Oct 31 17:18 /dev/ugen1.1 -> usb/1.1.0
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel     9B Oct 31 17:18 /dev/ugen2.1 -> usb/2.1.0
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel     9B Oct 31 20:31 /dev/ugen2.2 -> usb/2.2.0
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel     9B Oct 31 17:18 /dev/ugen3.1 -> usb/3.1.0
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel     9B Oct 31 17:18 /dev/ugen4.1 -> usb/4.1.0
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel     9B Oct 31 17:18 /dev/ugen5.1 -> usb/5.1.0
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel     9B Oct 31 17:18 /dev/ugen6.1 -> usb/6.1.0
```

Googling around for possible solutions didn't turn up anything successful for me.  So, any hints?


----------



## plamaiziere (Nov 1, 2009)

Oxyd said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I had my HP P1005 printer working just fine under 7.2-RELEASE, but I just updated to 8.0-RC2 and the driver doesn't seem to like the new USB stack.
> 
> Googling around for possible solutions didn't turn up anything successful for me.  So, any hints?



You should ask on the freebsd-usb mailing list.
Also, turn on debuging informations on ugen:
[cmd=]sysctl hw.usb.ugen.debug=1[/cmd]


----------



## Oxyd (Nov 1, 2009)

I asked on the mailing list and it was actually rather simple: just cat the firmware into /dev/usb/2.2.1 (in my particular case, that is).


----------

